# Breastfeeding - Why will/won't you?



## Amygdala

Hi all!

I don't want to spark of a war here and I know this can be a touchy topic. But I was wondering what arguments everyone has for why they want to or don't want to breastfeed their LOs when they come. I'd like it if we could talk about it without attacking anyone for going one way or the other, I'm just interested in seeing what everyone's reasons for or against are.

I've always assumed that I will be breastfeeding as I know it has benefits for health and I think it would be a lovely bonding experience. That said, I don't know what I'd do if I found out I can't. :shrug: I don't think I'd want to stress me or LO out too much about it. But I'd definitely still feed breast milk.

I know there's people who consciously decide to not breastfeed though. I was just wondering what your reasons for that are?


----------



## Fly

I definitely will - in fact, when I'm feeling very broody, its that which I think about most.

I breast fed by DD - for three years! And it worked well for us. Here are the reasons why I'd choose it again, for me..

healthier for me and baby
more convenient (no mixing bottles in the middle of the night!)
less chance of infection / stomach upset through improperly sterilised equipment
less stuff to carry when I'm out and about
can do it in a sling, leaving both hands free to get on with other things, should I want to
made me feel powerful and successful and like I'd really achieved something
incredibly bonding with my daughter - she remembers being breastfed and still talks about it fondly
excuse to buy lots of new shirts after birth!
gets your figure back more quickly
reduces risk of ovarian and breast cancer
breast fed babies have higher IQs (apparently!)
milk adjusts to the growing baby's changing needs
can still express, if desired, in order to give partner a chance to do night feeds
pleasanter nappy changes
incentive for me to continue living healthily and looking after myself
means I have the excuse to sit on my arse and have OH wait on me hand and foot a lot over the first few weeks!

For me, it was the right decision and I'd do it again in a heart beat. Some women can't or don't want to, and I completely respect that right. I'm just too lazy, at heart, to deal with all the palaver of making up bottles, I think!!

Fly


----------



## lozzy21

I will be breast feeding, for me thats just how you feed a baby.

Then there is all the added health benifits for me and for baby, fly has said them above to i wont repeat and its cheeper.

Its also something that only i can do so if every one is hoggin baby i know i can say, pass baby back, they are hungry and no one can argue.


----------



## Amygdala

Fly said:


> can do it in a sling, leaving both hands free to get on with other things, should I want to

Really? Didn't know that! I always assumed baby will need a lot of support, i.e. both arms..


----------



## Fly

Amygdala said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> can do it in a sling, leaving both hands free to get on with other things, should I want to
> 
> Really? Didn't know that! I always assumed baby will need a lot of support, i.e. both arms..Click to expand...

I used an ellaroo wrap - and as long as I was wearing something unbuttonable and I could shove the boob in her direction, she was away. It was also fairly discreet, as I could move the top of the wrap over her face so she could concentrate and no-one knew what was going on... I did it this way around the supermarket pushing the trolley from when she was three days old (I was lucky though - she was a very easy-to-feed baby.)


----------



## fairygirl

I intend to if I can and can express milk easily for the first few months. Reasons as Fly stated. If I find it hard to express milk I may need to think again as I;d love OH to be part of the feeding routine too as it is essential bonding time.


----------



## Fly

fairygirl said:


> I intend to if I can and can express milk easily for the first few months. Reasons as Fly stated. If I find it hard to express milk I may need to think again as I;d love OH to be part of the feeding routine too as it is essential bonding time.

I did find expressing very hard. It was painful for me, and I never got enough out to make it worth while. I think I'll try again next time, because I want to be able to work after six months or so without loosing my supply. But if it isn't possible for me again, I'll rethink that.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'll be *hopefully* BFing my next baby for a year. I BFed Niamh for 6 months and we went through so many struggles but it was so worth it. Really amazing. I'm confident now I've got through that, that I can BF my next baby with more confidence :)


----------



## Fly

All this talk about breastfeeding is making me horribly broody again...


----------



## fuffyburra

I'm SO getting one of them lol. And Lozzy21 I'm going to do that too when people hog the baby XD Yes I'm selfish, no I don't care! 
I'm going to be breastfeeding, though I don't disagree with bottle feeding either. I'll be expressing milk so OH can do his share of feeds (he's not getting away that easy!)


----------



## stephwiggy

I deffo will BF - i had to stop feeding my son after 6 weeks due to me contracting MRSA !! and it was not worth the risk of passing to my wee man ! 

But is sooo good for baby and mummy !! 

Its the most amazing thing in the world!


----------



## asacia

I'll definitely breastfeed my next baby. He is the main reason I'm not TTC at the moment - I'm waiting till he self-weans from breastfeeding before I try. Some ladies lose thier milk in pregnancy and I don't want to stop BF'ing before he wants to stop.


----------



## Fly

I've heard that. I've also heard that it is harder to get preg while breastfeeding because it surpresses ovulation, and that being pregnant makes the breast-milk taste different so the baby might not want it anymore :cry:

How old is your lo now?


----------



## bunnyg82

I shall be breastfeeding (I am being positive and don't want to say, I am trying, as I am 100% sure it's what I want to do so feel the PMA will help!). The reasons are that breast is best and also cheaper! I shall be expressing a bottle for hubby though as it's something he really wants to do so shall do that probably for the feed before bed. 

I however, have no problem with how anyone wants to feed their baby. The main thing is that they are being fed. It's just that this is what I want to do for me and my baby and have always wanted to do :D 

I am quite shy though and I think I will find it hard to breastfeed in public, so will probably get cover ups for then x


----------



## asacia

Fly said:


> I've heard that. I've also heard that it is harder to get preg while breastfeeding because it surpresses ovulation, and that being pregnant makes the breast-milk taste different so the baby might not want it anymore :cry:
> 
> How old is your lo now?

He is 5 months now. I'll probably feed till he is 18 months, so I'm in for a big wait! I've not had any periods yet either. 100% breastfeeding is quite a good contraceptive.

We had quite a few problems with breastfeeding, but we got through them, and breastfeeding is even more important to me because of the issues we had.


----------



## mum2morgan

I have tried to breastfeed both girls. With Morgan she had evil reflux and her latch wasn't right at all. So i would feed her in agony then she'd puke it back up and be starving again. On top of that we were living in a hotel where the windows didn't open and it was the hottest heatwave in london at the same time. 
With Amelie i was going great! It was amazing and the latch was perfect and my flow was so powerful she'd have everything she needed in 7-9 minutes each feed but we both got a really bad chest infection and the antibiotics dried up my milk. I tried to get it going again but nothing worked.:cry:

I can honestly say i tried my hardest both times and will again. I don't understand mummys that refuse the little one their colostrum as it's liquid gold and only lasts 2-5 days. I think after the colostrum it's deffo what makes mummy happy will help baby too.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Definately breast feeding for me - I bf my last three babies and it is one of the most wonderful bonding times I have ever had with my babies, and I cannot wait to do it again. The thought of getting up in the night, to warm milk and cleaning and sterilising bottles all day isn't for me lol -anything for an easy life.

I do have friends who either didn't want to bf ( grossed her out -just the thought lol -don't know why?) and also who really wanted to bf, but couldn't and both their LO's turned out just fine and are healthy and happy.

xx


----------



## Fly

mum2morgan said:


> I have tried to breastfeed both girls. With Morgan she had evil reflux and her latch wasn't right at all. So i would feed her in agony then she'd puke it back up and be starving again. On top of that we were living in a hotel where the windows didn't open and it was the hottest heatwave in london at the same time.
> With Amelie i was going great! It was amazing and the latch was perfect and my flow was so powerful she'd have everything she needed in 7-9 minutes each feed but we both got a really bad chest infection and the antibiotics dried up my milk. I tried to get it going again but nothing worked.:cry:
> 
> I can honestly say i tried my hardest both times and will again. I don't understand mummys that refuse the little one their colostrum as it's liquid gold and only lasts 2-5 days. I think after the colostrum it's deffo what makes mummy happy will help baby too.


Aw - what a shame. I'm so sorry it worked out that way for you. I think we're so lucky to have bottles and forumula etc now, so that women have the option and babies who aren't able to learn the latch can still get good nutrition.


----------



## goddess25

Amygdala said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> can do it in a sling, leaving both hands free to get on with other things, should I want to
> 
> Really? Didn't know that! I always assumed baby will need a lot of support, i.e. both arms..Click to expand...

THere are tonnes of baby carriers now designed to promote breast feeding, I have very large breasts and thought i would struggle but once i got the hangof it, it was brilliant. I have a sling with a hood so when i was walking around nursing i put the little hood up and you would never have known walked round the supermarket getting groceries like this when he was about 5 months old.


----------



## Samantha675

asacia said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> I've heard that. I've also heard that it is harder to get preg while breastfeeding because it surpresses ovulation, and that being pregnant makes the breast-milk taste different so the baby might not want it anymore :cry:
> 
> How old is your lo now?
> 
> He is 5 months now. I'll probably feed till he is 18 months, so I'm in for a big wait! I've not had any periods yet either. 100% breastfeeding is quite a good contraceptive.
> 
> We had quite a few problems with breastfeeding, but we got through them, and breastfeeding is even more important to me because of the issues we had.Click to expand...


You will be surprised at how quickly it will pass. As of tomorrow we will have been BFing for 16 months. It just flies.

Of course I will be BFing my next one. I have enjoyed nursing BRenn so much, I can't imagine not doing it again and again!


----------



## Pops

Personally, I have no ideas on this. I will see how things pan out when we are there. I do not want to put pressure on me to say "I will" and then find out I can't and by the same token I dont want to say "I wont" as I may want to.

I am very conscious that I want my OH to be part of the whole bonding experience too though so if I do, it will be expressed and given in a bottle from the start so that Tim can feed the baby too.

xxx


----------



## b23

I'm not sure if I'll be able to, I had a breast reduction over 2 years ago so only time will tell!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll be BF. I BF Byron until 8 months and will definitely do at least as much with my next assuming nothing extreme gets in the way of that. I might like to go to a year next time but it will depend on my work situation.


----------



## tasha41

It depends on how my birth goes. I was ill after this baby. If that happens again.. FF definitely. But if it all goes well I may try BFing. But I will be prepared for FFing as well and I won't feel bad if I can't or anything like that.


----------



## nightkd

I'm definitely going to give it a good try, if it doesn't work out I'll be a bit disappointed but it won't be a huge deal to me. It's just something I've always wanted to do, cheaper, promotes a special kind of bonding and has various health benefits... It's just something natural to me and I'd really like to give it a go. :)

I'd also like to try pumping/extracting milk so DH can have a go at feeding...


----------



## morri

I don't see a reason why I should not breast feed. It has all a young one needs :)


----------



## EstelSeren

Should all go well and there are no reasonable barriers to me doing so, I aim to breastfeed, whilst getting them used to taking expressed milk from a bottle occasionally. I know that it's something that I missed out on to a degree as my mum had to go back to work when I was just a few weeks old. I've been told stories about how I wouldn't take expressed milk from a bottle and how it was a 2 person job for my grandparents to spoon feed me just so I got something and I know it's something that my mum feels guilty about to a degree. I couldn't leave my baby knowing that something like that might happen, however unusual that may be. Also, OH is all for encouraging me to breastfeed so it's just as well it's something that I always intended to do!

Beca :wave:


----------



## bubbles

I'll definately breastfeed the next one, provided I can get Edward off to give them a chance :rofl:


----------



## FsMummy

im breastfeeding my twins (as we speak lol) and its great. i bf my eldest too but not for long. i never even considered ff the twins, not because i dont agree with ff or anything (eldest was ff from about 1 month old) i justy kinda assumed i would b bf them. it has its difficulties but the nutritional benefits for them make it so worth it. they do have formula at night as they did in hosp coz of their blood sugar and im hoping to wean them off soon. i def recommend bfing if only for the bonding factor. i love the way they look up at me when they are feeding and they smile now which is really cute when the pull off and give me a huge grin :cloud9:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I never got the chance to breastfeed my DD, and I am pretty determined I will BF the next baby!


----------



## lovehearts

I dont know if i can bf as i had a breast enlargment a couple of years ago and there is always a chance i wont be able too. xx


----------



## lozzy21

lovehearts said:


> I dont know if i can bf as i had a breast enlargment a couple of years ago and there is always a chance i wont be able too. xx

It depends how it was done. If they went through the nippe then probably not but if they went underneeth the breast they you might be able to.


----------



## lovehearts

lozzy21 said:


> lovehearts said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if i can bf as i had a breast enlargment a couple of years ago and there is always a chance i wont be able too. xx
> 
> It depends how it was done. If they went through the nippe then probably not but if they went underneeth the breast they you might be able to.Click to expand...

They went under the breast, they said i should be able to. I had problems though and had to go back in to surgery and have one side redone. I never really thought i would want to breastfeed which is why i went ahead but now i feel diffrent. :cry: still....i can hope :) xx


----------



## xsophiexleax

I would be formula feeding, only reason is because I have arthritis & I'm not allowed to take my meds when pregnant & breastfeeding & I'd wanna get back on them asap cos the pain is horrid without them! :cry:
I guess that's kind of a good thing so OH would be able to get quite involved with feeding as well O:)


----------



## rachelrhin0

Fly said:


> I definitely will - in fact, when I'm feeling very broody, its that which I think about most.
> 
> I breast fed by DD - for three years! And it worked well for us. Here are the reasons why I'd choose it again, for me..
> 
> healthier for me and baby
> more convenient (no mixing bottles in the middle of the night!)
> less chance of infection / stomach upset through improperly sterilised equipment
> less stuff to carry when I'm out and about
> can do it in a sling, leaving both hands free to get on with other things, should I want to
> made me feel powerful and successful and like I'd really achieved something
> incredibly bonding with my daughter - she remembers being breastfed and still talks about it fondly
> excuse to buy lots of new shirts after birth!
> gets your figure back more quickly
> reduces risk of ovarian and breast cancer
> breast fed babies have higher IQs (apparently!)
> milk adjusts to the growing baby's changing needs
> can still express, if desired, in order to give partner a chance to do night feeds
> pleasanter nappy changes
> incentive for me to continue living healthily and looking after myself
> means I have the excuse to sit on my arse and have OH wait on me hand and foot a lot over the first few weeks!
> 
> For me, it was the right decision and I'd do it again in a heart beat. Some women can't or don't want to, and I completely respect that right. I'm just too lazy, at heart, to deal with all the palaver of making up bottles, I think!!
> 
> Fly

https://www.nogumallowed.com/users/57/69/92/smiles/575569.gif

ANNNNNNND it's MUCH cheaper than buying formula.


----------



## Valkoinen

*I am definitely going to breast feed when I become a Mom. I have read about numerous benefits to you, and the baby when you breast feed. So, I personally am planning on doing it, for as long as is healthy for the baby *


----------



## Sapphireg

Ok lets bust those myths ultimately only 5% of the population cant breast feed. I know of people who have breast fed cleft lip and palate babies. Its natural health benefits are loads and regardless of how ill i was i would still feed baba.

As for feeding in public you are protected in the UK up until the age of 2, and there is a penalty on £2500 aprox for people trying to stop you.

as people have said no screaming or waiting 10min for bottle to heat.
you roll over and away you go 

THE BOOB THE WHOLE BOOB AND NOTHING BUT THE BOOB.

to me there is no other choice and i would quite happily feed other kids my liquid gold milk. 
wet nurses in America earn up to $1000 per week for there services and I would fully support this.

also premature babies benifit from breast milk as mumma milk is adapted to there needs.

Who in there right mind would give a baby cows milk and yet formula is powdered cows milk with additives e.g iron and vitamins.

to me any one should get money to breast feed and support to buy bras to ensure good support.

there is also limited research that breast milk helps cancer patients and others with immune diseases , this is in its infancy however but results look encouraging :)


----------



## RaeEW89

I plan on breastfeeding, 1st it is really good for baby, 2nd helps your body release hormones that can help your body get back to prepregnancy form(Uterus size, burns calories faster). It is excellent bonding for mommy and baby.


----------



## Morgan1983

mum2morgan said:


> I have tried to breastfeed both girls. With Morgan she had evil reflux and her latch wasn't right at all. So i would feed her in agony then she'd puke it back up and be starving again. On top of that we were living in a hotel where the windows didn't open and it was the hottest heatwave in london at the same time.
> With Amelie i was going great! It was amazing and the latch was perfect and my flow was so powerful she'd have everything she needed in 7-9 minutes each feed but we both got a really bad chest infection and the antibiotics dried up my milk. I tried to get it going again but nothing worked.:cry:
> 
> I can honestly say i tried my hardest both times and will again. I don't understand mummys that refuse the little one their colostrum as it's liquid gold and only lasts 2-5 days. I think after the colostrum it's deffo what makes mummy happy will help baby too.

Sorry but I do not like these comments. I am someone who could not give my baby the colostrum. I was on medication that stopped me from BF. Please care alittle thought for people like myself.


I am going to BF this time round. As mentioned above, I ould not the last time, and it was hard. I felt awfully guilty. Having said that. I think bottle fed babies get on just fine. My daughter is a healthy little girl :) and could I not BF for whatever reason this time, then I will not beat myself up.


----------



## Morgan1983

Sapphireg said:


> Ok lets bust those myths ultimately only 5% of the population cant breast feed. I know of people who have breast fed cleft lip and palate babies. Its natural health benefits are loads and regardless of how ill i was i would still feed baba.
> 
> As for feeding in public you are protected in the UK up until the age of 2, and there is a penalty on £2500 aprox for people trying to stop you.
> 
> as people have said no screaming or waiting 10min for bottle to heat.
> you roll over and away you go
> 
> THE BOOB THE WHOLE BOOB AND NOTHING BUT THE BOOB.
> 
> to me there is no other choice and i would quite happily feed other kids my liquid gold milk.
> wet nurses in America earn up to $1000 per week for there services and I would fully support this.
> 
> also premature babies benifit from breast milk as mumma milk is adapted to there needs.
> 
> Who in there right mind would give a baby cows milk and yet formula is powdered cows milk with additives e.g iron and vitamins.
> 
> to me any one should get money to breast feed and support to buy bras to ensure good support.
> 
> there is also limited research that breast milk helps cancer patients and others with immune diseases , this is in its infancy however but results look encouraging :)


Some people can not BF. Full stop.


----------



## asacia

Morgan1983 said:


> Sapphireg said:
> 
> 
> Ok lets bust those myths ultimately only 5% of the population cant breast feed. I know of people who have breast fed cleft lip and palate babies. Its natural health benefits are loads and regardless of how ill i was i would still feed baba.
> 
> As for feeding in public you are protected in the UK up until the age of 2, and there is a penalty on £2500 aprox for people trying to stop you.
> 
> as people have said no screaming or waiting 10min for bottle to heat.
> you roll over and away you go
> 
> THE BOOB THE WHOLE BOOB AND NOTHING BUT THE BOOB.
> 
> to me there is no other choice and i would quite happily feed other kids my liquid gold milk.
> wet nurses in America earn up to $1000 per week for there services and I would fully support this.
> 
> also premature babies benifit from breast milk as mumma milk is adapted to there needs.
> 
> Who in there right mind would give a baby cows milk and yet formula is powdered cows milk with additives e.g iron and vitamins.
> 
> to me any one should get money to breast feed and support to buy bras to ensure good support.
> 
> there is also limited research that breast milk helps cancer patients and others with immune diseases , this is in its infancy however but results look encouraging :)
> 
> 
> Some people can not BF. Full stop.Click to expand...

Hopefully I can extend on this in a bit more of a sympathetic and friendly way!

What Sapphireg is saying is quite correct, there are very, very few 'biological' (I can't think of a better word) reasons that prevent breastfeeding. Almost everyone has the ability to breastfed. I think I read that only 1% of women don't produce enough milk, and they are able to partially breastfeed.

The problem is, is there is not nearly enough support and education on breastfeeding. Doctors are not experts and more often than not, they will tell mothers to give up breastfeeding to take medication.

For almost every condition, there is medication that is suitable for a breastfeeding mother, enabling her to continue feeding.

I've experienced being told I need to stop breastfeeding and take medication. Luckily I knew this wasn't the case, and printed off information for my Doctor, who then sought specialist advice and came back to me with a medication I can safely take while still feeding my son.

It is terrible when a Mother has to take something that means she cannot breastfeed, but most of the time it is just terrible advice. I think if anyone is told she cannot breastfeed due to medication, she needs to seek real specialist advice. Asking on the Forum here, the Kellymom forum, or the LLL of BFN are good starting places. The local library often has a copy of Medications and Mothers' Milk in the reference section - this is the ultimate guide to breastfeeding and medication. Sadly I've never met a GP who has heard of it!

Morgan1983, if you were taking something that meant you could not breastfeed, I'm really sorry for that situation, it must have been so hard for you. I'm also very sorry if you were given incorrect advice.

I hope this isn't seen as an aggressive or rude post, I just wanted to put this 'out there' to help people reading see that almost always, there is a way to breastfeed.


----------



## stephwiggy

I was also told to stop breastfeeding my som was 5 weeks old and we were doing well with BF and i was diagnosed with MRSA!!! 

I was told that if my son caught it off me he would die !!! i was literally midfeed when i was told this so i stopped there and then and it has plagued me ever since - i was very sick and didnt question it !! 

Since then i have and it was a load of tosh !! I feel awefull that i did not fight but i tell you whet nothing would stop me doing it again !! NOTHING


----------



## Morgan1983

asacia said:


> Morgan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphireg said:
> 
> 
> Ok lets bust those myths ultimately only 5% of the population cant breast feed. I know of people who have breast fed cleft lip and palate babies. Its natural health benefits are loads and regardless of how ill i was i would still feed baba.
> 
> As for feeding in public you are protected in the UK up until the age of 2, and there is a penalty on £2500 aprox for people trying to stop you.
> 
> as people have said no screaming or waiting 10min for bottle to heat.
> you roll over and away you go
> 
> THE BOOB THE WHOLE BOOB AND NOTHING BUT THE BOOB.
> 
> to me there is no other choice and i would quite happily feed other kids my liquid gold milk.
> wet nurses in America earn up to $1000 per week for there services and I would fully support this.
> 
> also premature babies benifit from breast milk as mumma milk is adapted to there needs.
> 
> Who in there right mind would give a baby cows milk and yet formula is powdered cows milk with additives e.g iron and vitamins.
> 
> to me any one should get money to breast feed and support to buy bras to ensure good support.
> 
> there is also limited research that breast milk helps cancer patients and others with immune diseases , this is in its infancy however but results look encouraging :)
> 
> 
> Some people can not BF. Full stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully I can extend on this in a bit more of a sympathetic and friendly way!
> 
> What Sapphireg is saying is quite correct, there are very, very few 'biological' (I can't think of a better word) reasons that prevent breastfeeding. Almost everyone has the ability to breastfed. I think I read that only 1% of women don't produce enough milk, and they are able to partially breastfeed.
> 
> The problem is, is there is not nearly enough support and education on breastfeeding. Doctors are not experts and more often than not, they will tell mothers to give up breastfeeding to take medication.
> 
> For almost every condition, there is medication that is suitable for a breastfeeding mother, enabling her to continue feeding.
> 
> I've experienced being told I need to stop breastfeeding and take medication. Luckily I knew this wasn't the case, and printed off information for my Doctor, who then sought specialist advice and came back to me with a medication I can safely take while still feeding my son.
> 
> It is terrible when a Mother has to take something that means she cannot breastfeed, but most of the time it is just terrible advice. I think if anyone is told she cannot breastfeed due to medication, she needs to seek real specialist advice. Asking on the Forum here, the Kellymom forum, or the LLL of BFN are good starting places. The local library often has a copy of Medications and Mothers' Milk in the reference section - this is the ultimate guide to breastfeeding and medication. Sadly I've never met a GP who has heard of it!
> 
> Morgan1983, if you were taking something that meant you could not breastfeed, I'm really sorry for that situation, it must have been so hard for you. I'm also very sorry if you were given incorrect advice.
> 
> I hope this isn't seen as an aggressive or rude post, I just wanted to put this 'out there' to help people reading see that almost always, there is a way to breastfeed.Click to expand...

Thank you hun. Your post was alot friendlier.I am all for knowledge, but in the correct manor.
I think many women give up BF as they are not given enough help/advice.


----------



## Blah11

I'll BF all my children. I love doing it with Amelie :) I'll do it until she self weans.


----------



## kate.m.

Im gonna be brave and be the first person in this thread to admit to not wanting to breast feed 

*shields self from people preparing to throw rocks & insults*

I know that my experience is nowhere near as far reaching as a proper scientific study, but i am going to base my decision depending on what i have witnessed, and not what i am told!

Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.

As for the health side of it, from what i have experienced the breast fed babies have _all_ been less healthy than the bottle fed babies! Asthma, general sickness, and* pneumonia* no less! As such, I believe there are far too many factors that make a sick child, than to be able to pin it on one thing. I think that you either have a child who is prone to sickness, or you dont!

I also think that you learn a lot from ur parents, and my mum bottle fed her 3 babies- none of us have ever been actually _admitted _to hospital for anything other than a broken arm: which even breastfed children would have got if they fell off a shed roof.. that was my naughty sister- not me!!!

...


----------



## Dinah

Hey

I'm still up and down about this one. For years as a teen and young adult I was convinced I wouldn't - I'm really flat chested and figured I would not only be daft to try but unable lol!!! Anyway, I've since come to learn and realise this is most likely utter nonsense and therefore I'm pretty keen to try.

However, I have nothing against people who FF and if I have to I will. I do hope to BF tho :D

- Dinah


----------



## plutosblue

Hello :) 

I intend to breast feed, ok its a selfish reason but I am a little lazy and cannot be bothered with sterilising bottles etc, I just intend to whip out the boob .. (so much easier)

Plus, as I have been told by many people breast feeding has health benefits etc etc. and it is a bonding experience and I would like to bond with my child as much as possible, its something only a mother can do so its special :) 

However, if I can't breastfeed I don't think I will go to wars over it, I do not feel strongly either way, breast feeding would just be my own preference and at the end of the day everyone is different! I have known friends to bottle/breast feed and I have seen no obvious differences between the two. My mother would have bottle fed me had I not been allergic to the baby formula, hence I was breast fed.

:)


----------



## Rcx

i will breast feed, but if there is a problem with it then it wouldnt bother me having to bottle feed, but i would definitely try to breast feed because of the benefits.


----------



## alio

Pops said:


> Personally, I have no ideas on this. I will see how things pan out when we are there. I do not want to put pressure on me to say "I will" and then find out I can't and by the same token I dont want to say "I wont" as I may want to.
> 
> I am very conscious that I want my OH to be part of the whole bonding experience too though so if I do, it will be expressed and given in a bottle from the start so that Tim can feed the baby too.
> 
> xxx

Wholeheartedly agree! x


----------



## jackiea85

I intend to breastfeed next time round, but hopefully I will be more relaxed about it. Things didn't go to plan this time round and I really got myself down about it, hopefully next time things will go better but also I think I'm more prepared and I know where to look for help now x


----------



## Serene123

I miss BF so much and can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Serene123

Sapphireg said:


> Ok lets bust those myths ultimately only 5% of the population cant breast feed. I know of people who have breast fed cleft lip and palate babies. Its natural health benefits are loads and regardless of how ill i was i would still feed baba.
> 
> *As for feeding in public you are protected in the UK up until the age of 2, and there is a penalty on £2500 aprox for people trying to stop you.*
> 
> as people have said no screaming or waiting 10min for bottle to heat.
> you roll over and away you go
> 
> THE BOOB THE WHOLE BOOB AND NOTHING BUT THE BOOB.
> 
> to me there is no other choice and i would quite happily feed other kids my liquid gold milk.
> wet nurses in America earn up to $1000 per week for there services and I would fully support this.
> 
> also premature babies benifit from breast milk as mumma milk is adapted to there needs.
> 
> Who in there right mind would give a baby cows milk and yet formula is powdered cows milk with additives e.g iron and vitamins.
> 
> to me any one should get money to breast feed and support to buy bras to ensure good support.
> 
> there is also limited research that breast milk helps cancer patients and others with immune diseases , this is in its infancy however but results look encouraging :)

Is that true? If it is that actually comforts me a lot!


----------



## Delamere19

I think I would like to BF. I have always heard the saying "Breast is best". I have heard its a bit uncomfortable and can be painful but I want to feel that bond with my baby. I am curious as to how big my boobs will get cos I'm a D cup now so who knows!!! lol


----------



## mandaa1220

Delamere19 said:


> I think I would like to BF. I have always heard the saying "Breast is best". I have heard its a bit uncomfortable and can be painful but I want to feel that bond with my baby. I am curious as to how big my boobs will get cos I'm a D cup now so who knows!!! lol

i am a D cup as well so have always wondered how big they will be... scary :haha:

that being said - i fully intend to bf when i have a baby. i would be the first in my family too


----------



## Serene123

I went from a D to an F, now we've stopped BF back to DD x


----------



## Delamere19

My OH said he read that you go back to same size but I said that I doubt that.


----------



## PeanutBean

I went from an E to a G (or possibly bigger, it's hard to tell with rubbish soft cup bras!) and they are right back to their old size now - I was so relieved when I could fit into my old bras again! They are more, well, fluid is the best way I can describe it. I bought a new plunge bra and find that if I am bending over a lot they tend to spill out into the middle which is pretty annoying!


----------



## Blah11

kate.m. said:


> Im gonna be brave and be the first person in this thread to admit to not wanting to breast feed
> 
> *shields self from people preparing to throw rocks & insults*
> 
> I know that my experience is nowhere near as far reaching as a proper scientific study, but i am going to base my decision depending on what i have witnessed, and not what i am told!
> 
> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> As for the health side of it, from what i have experienced the breast fed babies have _all_ been less healthy than the bottle fed babies! Asthma, general sickness, and* pneumonia* no less! As such, I believe there are far too many factors that make a sick child, than to be able to pin it on one thing. I think that you either have a child who is prone to sickness, or you dont!
> 
> I also think that you learn a lot from ur parents, and my mum bottle fed her 3 babies- none of us have ever been actually _admitted _to hospital for anything other than a broken arm: which even breastfed children would have got if they fell off a shed roof.. that was my naughty sister- not me!!!
> 
> ...


:\ That's extremely ignorant. Breastfeeding benefits are scientifically proven, it's not an opinion so basing YOUR opinion on the complete oposite is kind of ludicrious.


----------



## Blah11

As for size, I went from D to a E. I'm still at E :cry:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

kate.m. said:


> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> 
> ...

I am planning on BFing my next LO (Ruby wouldn't stay on for more than 2 secs so I had to FF, no one could help me) but I worry about this too, I am absolutely rubbish at managing on not much sleep and my friends' BF babies do seem to be clingier and poorer sleepers than Ruby. However this could also be due to lack of routine.


----------



## Blah11

They're probably poorer sleepers on average because formula has stuff in it that is harder to digest than breast milk is :shrug: I don't think they're any clingier than FF babys who are only fed by mummy though.


----------



## Faerie

Dinah said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm still up and down about this one. For years as a teen and young adult I was convinced I wouldn't - I'm really flat chested and figured I would not only be daft to try but unable lol!!! Anyway, I've since come to learn and realise this is most likely utter nonsense and therefore I'm pretty keen to try.
> 
> However, I have nothing against people who FF and if I have to I will. I do hope to BF tho :D
> 
> - Dinah

Hi Dinah, the size of your boobs has nothing to do with it, promise :) My friend is, by her own admission, flat as a pancake and not only is she pleased that she's spending a year with some boobs for once but she also doesn't have a problem with supply or anything!

It was a little tricky for me to get Sofia to latch on as she was sooo small (1.8kg when she left hospital) but it only took a few days for her to get the hang of it, and that was after her being tube/syringe/bottle fed for 3 weeks.

I took all the help I could get and I love it. It's true it can be uncomfortable for some people at first but I think there are very few cases where it is uncomfortable for more than a few weeks. My nipples were a bit sore up until 8 weeks, but not sore enough to have to use a cream if that makes sense.


----------



## Faerie

Mum2b_Claire said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I am planning on BFing my next LO (Ruby wouldn't stay on for more than 2 secs so I had to FF, no one could help me) but I worry about this too, I am absolutely rubbish at managing on not much sleep and my friends' BF babies do seem to be clingier and poorer sleepers than Ruby. However this could also be due to lack of routine.Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry you didn't get the help you needed! I also didn't find the hospital lactation experts in Oxford very helpful, the woman told me "it's not your baby it's you" which was probably true but made me feel like crap! Luckily my sister was coming to stay, and she helped me get Sofia to latch on even though she FF by choice. Then I met up lots with the women from my baby group who are all bfing and that was a great help.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

You're prob right. It wouldn't stop me trying to BF anyway!

I often wonder what Ruby's sleeping would be like if she wad BF. In the early days I was knackered and didn't want to get up to make a bottle, so often settled her in the night without feeding her. With BF I think I'd have just fed her each time she woke and set up a pattern...who knows though.


----------



## Loobs

I would like the BF, yeah. But I worry not because my boobs are small, but maybe that they are too big! I think I would suffocate a baby with a boob the size of its head (maybe bigger!)

I'll give it a try but if I have to FF then so be it!


----------



## Whisper

I b/f Amelia for 8mnths, i had to stop when i went back to work but with no.2 i would like to b/f for longer. 

I can honestly say that B/Fing was THE hardest but most rewarding thing i have EVER done! (besides giving birth lol)

If anyone wants to BF then from my experience you need to be very determined and do some research.


----------



## Blah11

Loobs said:


> I would like the BF, yeah. But I worry not because my boobs are small, but maybe that they are too big! I think I would suffocate a baby with a boob the size of its head (maybe bigger!)
> 
> I'll give it a try but if I have to FF then so be it!

Your boob will be mega bigger than a newborns head :rofl: Looks really funny.


----------



## lozzy21

Loobs said:


> I would like the BF, yeah. But I worry not because my boobs are small, but maybe that they are too big! I think I would suffocate a baby with a boob the size of its head (maybe bigger!)
> 
> I'll give it a try but if I have to FF then so be it!


This is one thing that bugs me, if im an f now, how big are they going to get?
Wont mind if it purks them up a bit:blush:


----------



## stephwiggy

boobs are made for feeding babies - mine were bigger than my newborns head to start with but they settle !!


----------



## lozzy21

stephwiggy said:


> boobs are made for feeding babies - mine were bigger than my newborns head to start with but they settle !!

Mine are bigger than my OHs head, he finds it funny to put my bra on his head


----------



## PeanutBean

lozzy21 said:


> Loobs said:
> 
> 
> I would like the BF, yeah. But I worry not because my boobs are small, but maybe that they are too big! I think I would suffocate a baby with a boob the size of its head (maybe bigger!)
> 
> I'll give it a try but if I have to FF then so be it!
> 
> 
> This is one thing that bugs me, if im an f now, how big are they going to get?
> Wont mind if it purks them up a bit:blush:Click to expand...

Sadly after the feeding they go the opposite direction!

Mine are pretty big and with Byron I had to hold them out of the way f his nose so he could breath. BF was a three-handed affair! lol


----------



## lozzy21

PeanutBean said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loobs said:
> 
> 
> I would like the BF, yeah. But I worry not because my boobs are small, but maybe that they are too big! I think I would suffocate a baby with a boob the size of its head (maybe bigger!)
> 
> I'll give it a try but if I have to FF then so be it!
> 
> 
> This is one thing that bugs me, if im an f now, how big are they going to get?
> Wont mind if it purks them up a bit:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly after the feeding they go the opposite direction!
> 
> Mine are pretty big and with Byron I had to hold them out of the way f his nose so he could breath. BF was a three-handed affair! lolClick to expand...

Mine are allready the opposite direction:rofl: Im hoping they might purk up


----------



## kate.m.

Blah11 said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna be brave and be the first person in this thread to admit to not wanting to breast feed
> 
> *shields self from people preparing to throw rocks & insults*
> 
> I know that my experience is nowhere near as far reaching as a proper scientific study, but i am going to base my decision depending on what i have witnessed, and not what i am told!
> 
> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> As for the health side of it, from what i have experienced the breast fed babies have _all_ been less healthy than the bottle fed babies! Asthma, general sickness, and* pneumonia* no less! As such, I believe there are far too many factors that make a sick child, than to be able to pin it on one thing. I think that you either have a child who is prone to sickness, or you dont!
> 
> I also think that you learn a lot from ur parents, and my mum bottle fed her 3 babies- none of us have ever been actually _admitted _to hospital for anything other than a broken arm: which even breastfed children would have got if they fell off a shed roof.. that was my naughty sister- not me!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> :\ That's extremely ignorant. Breastfeeding benefits are *scientifically proven*, it's not an opinion so basing YOUR opinion on the complete oposite is kind of ludicrious.Click to expand...

Once upon a time scientists proved that the world was flat.

Once upon another time they also proved that cigarettes were good for you.

Yes they've been right about more things than theyve been wrong, but they're not 100% right bout everything! So, im basing my opinion of breastfeeding on my experience of breastfeeding!


----------



## stephwiggy

kate.m. said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna be brave and be the first person in this thread to admit to not wanting to breast feed
> 
> *shields self from people preparing to throw rocks & insults*
> 
> I know that my experience is nowhere near as far reaching as a proper scientific study, but i am going to base my decision depending on what i have witnessed, and not what i am told!
> 
> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> As for the health side of it, from what i have experienced the breast fed babies have _all_ been less healthy than the bottle fed babies! Asthma, general sickness, and* pneumonia* no less! As such, I believe there are far too many factors that make a sick child, than to be able to pin it on one thing. I think that you either have a child who is prone to sickness, or you dont!
> 
> I also think that you learn a lot from ur parents, and my mum bottle fed her 3 babies- none of us have ever been actually _admitted _to hospital for anything other than a broken arm: which even breastfed children would have got if they fell off a shed roof.. that was my naughty sister- not me!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> :\ That's extremely ignorant. Breastfeeding benefits are *scientifically proven*, it's not an opinion so basing YOUR opinion on the complete oposite is kind of ludicrious.Click to expand...
> 
> Once upon a time scientists proved that the world was flat.
> 
> Once upon another time they also proved that cigarettes were good for you.
> 
> Yes they've been right about more things than theyve been wrong, but they're not 100% right bout everything! So, im basing my opinion of breastfeeding on my experience of breastfeeding!Click to expand...

OMG this has to be a joke - i have not had a RANT about this thus far but this is stuupid. 


*do you thing that spontainusly we produce milk after giving birth for fun !!!!!! *

FACT we are designed to breast feed babies - we have a choice weather to or not (most of us do) the scientist arent wrong thats just daft. get a grip - 


This thread is about choice and we all have a chioce but to suggest that it is potentially not the way it is intended or indeed that it could be bad is just out of this world !!


----------



## linsg

Hi, I am def going to BF. I BF'd my DD until she was 1 and i am am currently doing the training to become a La Leche Breastfeeding peer counsellor. The things i am learning are amazing, and if i am lucky enough to have another baby i plan to breast feed for longer.
 
Ps. If any of you have any factual questions about breast feeding feel free to give me a shout and hopefully i'll be able to answer

x


----------



## PeanutBean

kate.m. said:


> Once upon a time scientists proved that the world was flat.
> 
> Once upon another time they also proved that cigarettes were good for you.

I'm sorry but these statements are complete crap. I think you'll find that people smoked tobacco and thought the world was flat long before science even existed.


----------



## cleckner04

For those that are worried about losing sleep in the night because of BF. I just wanted to say that I co-sleep and BF and I sleep straight through basically because when she wakes up and wants to eat I just feed her and sleep at the same time. :haha: Getting up and sterilizing/making a bottle takes WAY more time and effort than BF in my opinion. But than again, I cosleep so it hasn't been an issue. Just a suggestion though!! :hugs:

As a BF mommy right now, I definately plan on breastfeeding again. It is hard in the beginning and still hard at times as we are both still pretty new at it, but completely worth it to me. I love having that little face looking up at me with love when I provide her with nourishment and even comfort when she needs it. :cloud9:


----------



## Mervs Mum

kate.m. said:


> Once upon a time scientists proved that the world was flat.
> 
> Once upon another time they also proved that cigarettes were good for you.

:rofl: No they didnt!!! Theologians believed it was flat because they believed the universe was 'layered' and we lived in a hierarchy with heaven at the top, hell at the bottom and Earth somewhere in between. 

People 'believed' that cigarettes were good for you and scientists proved then weren't!


----------



## Webbykinskt

I've always imagined myself breastfeeding but then again, I wouldn't be too upset if it didn't work out that way. It just seems so much more natural and easier.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I FF my daughter because I got nil help with her latching on. she latched on for an hour after birth, and twice for about 5 minutes the next day and then i had difficulties. The only help i recieved was a mw/nurse on the ward pinching my nipple and forcing it into my screaming baby's mouth! After three days of me and the baby getting worked up, me constantly asking for help and not receiving it, they gave me a bottle, which in hindsight was thw worst thing as it made it even harder for me to get her latched on. I expressed for two weeks but i couldnt keep up with the demand.....so.......some people do not get the choice. 

I will be intending to breastfeed this baby and i have set it up already with my MW that i will be getting help with BF.

Can i add, my daughter is as healthy as can be and hasnt even had a cold.....she is nearly 11 months old! 

TBH there are pros and cons to everything, I do not believe that breastmilk is any more healthier than formula (as there are plenty FF babies in great health and it depends on the diet of the mother as to the quality of the breastmilk) to me, it is just the most natural way f feeding your baby as thats what our breasts are designed for. However, forumla is there for mothers who cant or wont breastfeed. If someone doesnt want to breatsfeed, that is their choice and we should respect that. Just as its a parents choice to co-sleep, use cloth nappies etc.


----------



## Wobbles

Oh for goodness sakes - Who cares what way and why! :lol:

Lets not throw our changing bags at each other please!


----------



## amylk87

I will be for atleast the first few weeks for 2 reasons, and 2 reasons only:
- for attachment/bond
- for the health benefits

However, people have to understand BF is not always possible, when i was a baby i refused so was FF and i turned out fine! So BF is not a must


----------



## kate.m.

stephwiggy said:


> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kate.m. said:
> 
> 
> Im gonna be brave and be the first person in this thread to admit to not wanting to breast feed
> 
> *shields self from people preparing to throw rocks & insults*
> 
> I know that my experience is nowhere near as far reaching as a proper scientific study, but i am going to base my decision depending on what i have witnessed, and not what i am told!
> 
> Of all the babies i know and have known (obviously this is just my experience) the breast fed babies seemed constantly hungry and grumpy, and the breast feeding mummies knackered and stressed. This is why i will formula feed: i do not want my babies to be constantly hungry and grumpy, and i do not want myself to be constantly knackered and stressed.
> 
> As for the health side of it, from what i have experienced the breast fed babies have _all_ been less healthy than the bottle fed babies! Asthma, general sickness, and* pneumonia* no less! As such, I believe there are far too many factors that make a sick child, than to be able to pin it on one thing. I think that you either have a child who is prone to sickness, or you dont!
> 
> I also think that you learn a lot from ur parents, and my mum bottle fed her 3 babies- none of us have ever been actually _admitted _to hospital for anything other than a broken arm: which even breastfed children would have got if they fell off a shed roof.. that was my naughty sister- not me!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> :\ That's extremely ignorant. Breastfeeding benefits are *scientifically proven*, it's not an opinion so basing YOUR opinion on the complete oposite is kind of ludicrious.Click to expand...
> 
> Once upon a time scientists proved that the world was flat.
> 
> Once upon another time they also proved that cigarettes were good for you.
> 
> Yes they've been right about more things than theyve been wrong, but they're not 100% right bout everything! So, im basing my opinion of breastfeeding on my experience of breastfeeding!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG this has to be a joke - i have not had a RANT about this thus far but this is stuupid.
> 
> 
> *do you thing that spontainusly we produce milk after giving birth for fun !!!!!! *
> 
> FACT we are designed to breast feed babies - we have a choice weather to or not (most of us do) the scientist arent wrong thats just daft. get a grip -
> 
> 
> This thread is about choice and we all have a chioce but to suggest that it is potentially not the way it is intended or indeed that it could be bad is just out of this world !!Click to expand...


Dont worry, im not saying that we aren,t supposed to breast feed,(apologies if it came across that way?!) of course we are: its nature This thread is titled "Breastfeeding: why will/wont you"
And seeing as_ all_ the answers were from people who want to breast feed, and i am certain that i dont, i just thought id give an opinion from the opposite side of the fence? I had to make my post clear, as i know that this is a subject that people feel strongly about!

Yes we do have a choice, but it seems (from this thread at least) that there is only one acceptable choice, and that it is not the choice i have made! I never said that we shouldnt breast feed- just that_ i _dont want to, because i personally have not seen great health differences due to breastfeeding!

The scientist thing was just me being cocky, and trying to add more reasons to my reasons! When actually, the fact that its my choice (plain and simple) should have been enough.


----------



## asacia

I'm very interested in formula feeding and would love to know more about those who chose to formula feed. Most people say 'it was right' for us, but I'd love to know more. Exactly why chose to formula feed? KateM you seem very open, can you pinpoint exactly why you want to FF?


----------



## Mervs Mum

kate.m. said:


> Yes we do have a choice, but it seems (from this thread at least) that there is only one acceptable choice, and that it is not the choice i have made! I never said that we shouldnt breast feed- just that_ i _dont want to, because i personally have not seen great health differences due to breastfeeding!
> 
> The scientist thing was just me being cocky, and trying to add more reasons to my reasons! When actually, *the fact that its my choice (plain and simple) should have been enough.*

That's the bottom line. It's personal choice and to me that IS enough. I think had you posted along those lines people wouldnt have been so outraged at some of your suggestions. When you start making statements questioning facts people are going to respond.

My sister FF from birth and I have other friends who did too. It's their choice and that's good enough for me. If you choose to FF from birth that's your choice and you dont have to justify it to anyone. :)


----------



## Wobbles

asacia said:


> I'm very interested in formula feeding and would love to know more about those who chose to formula feed. Most people say 'it was right' for us, but I'd love to know more. Exactly why chose to formula feed? KateM you seem very open, can you pinpoint exactly why you want to FF?

Why? Why are you bothered or interested? Not having a pop just curious :flower: Why does there have to be an explanation for either way ...thats just what YOU wanted nobody else even matters.

Why is anyone bothered what another Mum decides and why she does ...I don't get it at all ...I don't understand why I ever answered these questions in the past and don't understand why others haven't learnt the same in time ...only a short one needed on here :lol:

x


----------



## asacia

Wobbles said:


> asacia said:
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in formula feeding and would love to know more about those who chose to formula feed. Most people say 'it was right' for us, but I'd love to know more. Exactly why chose to formula feed? KateM you seem very open, can you pinpoint exactly why you want to FF?
> 
> Why? Why are you bothered or interested? Not having a pop just curious :flower: Why does there have to be an explanation for either way ...thats just what YOU wanted nobody else even matters.xClick to expand...

I'm just generally interested in the choices people make. All the Mummy friends I have, and relatives, all tried to breastfeed and went to formula when it didn't work for them (for various reasons). I don't know anyone who made a concious choice to use Formula, and I'm interested in it. I like to compare/discuss parenting things, I'm interested in why people do things differently to me. Hard to explain really - the feeding issue is one that is really important to me, and I'm interested to understand those who are equally passionate about formula, and why. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Mervs Mum

asacia - We will be doing and 'Ask a Mum' thread in about 2 weeks time with a mum who FF from birth so you'll be able to ask someone who is up for questions about her choice! :D


----------



## kate.m.

asacia said:


> I'm very interested in formula feeding and would love to know more about those who chose to formula feed. Most people say 'it was right' for us, but I'd love to know more. Exactly why chose to formula feed? KateM you seem very open, can you pinpoint exactly why you want to FF?

Sure! :thumbup:

I think it boils down to learning from my mum really! :shrug: I saw her raise 3 perfectly healthy babies on formula alone (not sure why she FF from birth- could b interesting to ask!) and ive seen friends really struggle with breastfeeding. So i guess thats it!

Sorry to any1 who i offended before, i really didnt mean to! :flower:


----------



## cosmotbear

Rachiebaby24 said:


> I FF my daughter because I got nil help with her latching on. she latched on for an hour after birth, and twice for about 5 minutes the next day and then i had difficulties. The only help i recieved was a mw/nurse on the ward pinching my nipple and forcing it into my screaming baby's mouth! After three days of me and the baby getting worked up, me constantly asking for help and not receiving it, they gave me a bottle, which in hindsight was thw worst thing as it made it even harder for me to get her latched on. I expressed for two weeks but i couldnt keep up with the demand.....so.......some people do not get the choice.
> 
> I will be intending to breastfeed this baby and i have set it up already with my MW that i will be getting help with BF.
> 
> Can i add, my daughter is as healthy as can be and hasnt even had a cold.....she is nearly 11 months old!
> 
> TBH there are pros and cons to everything, I do not believe that breastmilk is any more healthier than formula (as there are plenty FF babies in great health and it depends on the diet of the mother as to the quality of the breastmilk) to me, it is just the most natural way f feeding your baby as thats what our breasts are designed for. However, forumla is there for mothers who cant or wont breastfeed. If someone doesnt want to breatsfeed, that is their choice and we should respect that. Just as its a parents choice to co-sleep, use cloth nappies etc.

I had EXACTLY the same experience. You really do need help with bf if the baby can't latch on and success depends on whether you get that help and support. I got no help and did manage to give my son breast milk for about a month (expressing mainly) but just couldn't keep it up. I was really dissapointed to stop and switch to FF but it was all that I could do to keep my sanity. My son had a tongue tie, which I now realise was probably the reason, but at the time no one helped or suggested having it cut. These are things I know I should have pushed for then, but hindsight is a wonderful thing. 
I will def try BF again, and hope for more success next time. Of course breast milk is best but, my son was mainly FF and has only had 2 colds and is nearly 1. I cook all his food and make sure he gets a good balanced diet.
BF is a strange topic - everyone is different and some find it easier than others. There is an incredible amount of pressure which doesn't help when you 'fail' and then feel like very guilty!!!


----------



## needausername

I would like to give it a go. Actually I would prefer to bf up until I return to work. BFing while I work wouldn't suit me. 

But I am aware that sometimes things don't work out the way you planned and sometimes FF may be more suited. Whether it is due to latching problems, medical issues, not making milk or not suiting lifestyle it is still a good option. Would be worse if we didn't feed them at all!!!

I'm body concious so I don't know how I would cope with that aspect of BF, I would probably want my privacy while doing it so I think I will have to have a nice set up in the babies room incase there are visitors around and I want privacy


----------



## luckyme225

I will breastfeed our next baby. I feel like Connor didn't really get sick last cold season until I had to stop. I loved the fact that when he woke up at 2am I didn't have to go make/warm up a bottle, the milk was already ready to go.


----------



## Wobbles

asacia said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asacia said:
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in formula feeding and would love to know more about those who chose to formula feed. Most people say 'it was right' for us, but I'd love to know more. Exactly why chose to formula feed? KateM you seem very open, can you pinpoint exactly why you want to FF?
> 
> Why? Why are you bothered or interested? Not having a pop just curious :flower: Why does there have to be an explanation for either way ...thats just what YOU wanted nobody else even matters.xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just generally interested in the choices people make. All the Mummy friends I have, and relatives, all tried to breastfeed and went to formula when it didn't work for them (for various reasons). I don't know anyone who made a concious choice to use Formula, and I'm interested in it. I like to compare/discuss parenting things, I'm interested in why people do things differently to me. Hard to explain really - the feeding issue is one that is really important to me, and I'm interested to understand those who are equally passionate about formula, and why. Hope that makes sense!Click to expand...

Yer makes sense.

I don't mind talking about it generally if someone asks from curious its the fighting for my/our/the choice (either choice that is) that gets annoying as Im sure you agree :lol:

Me personally I think I naturally thought bottle I didn't know anything about breastfeeding but also ...
a) I was given no info on it by MW at all I just thought that was right to plod along through 37 weeks in my case
b) I did have the option in mind (SC wanted me to also for a few weeks)
c) Caitlin wouldn't latch on when she arrived in the world
d) when I went to the ward she hadn't fed still and nurses said she needed a bottle maybe and Mummy sleep (Id had none in 36 hours) so I nodded and zonked out
c) when I got home I tried twice and she wouldn't latch on but tbh I had no idea what the hell I was doing not a clue

All I know afterwards is with Caitlin is I never had any milk leaks in pregnancy or after her birth either :confused: I was told my boobs would get SORE which they never ...and until Megan I had no idea what they meant [ouch haha]

Oh and a week later I think it was the 3rd HV I seen said I could maybe try again but it would be hard and tbh I'd spent my entire pregnancy a nervous wreck that I was clueless enough and it felt naturally right for me to continue. TBH now after becoming a parent (I never paid too much attention to pregnancy and parenting discussions prior to my Caitlin) I see how hard trying a week later can be so I'm kinda glad I didn't & I did in the back of mind through any thought of which one know a little abou breastfeeding in public ...Im a very nervous self concious (sp?) person and it didn't feel comfortable for me 'personally'.

:flower:


----------



## purple_socks

Rachiebaby24 said:


> TBH there are pros and cons to everything, I do not believe that breastmilk is any more healthier than formula (as there are plenty FF babies in great health and it depends on the diet of the mother as to the quality of the breastmilk) to me, it is just the most natural way f feeding your baby as thats what our breasts are designed for. However, forumla is there for mothers who cant or wont breastfeed. If someone doesnt want to breatsfeed, that is their choice and we should respect that. Just as its a parents choice to co-sleep, use cloth nappies etc.

well said.

i think its a shame people r so quick to judge other peoples choices when it comes to the great BF/FF debate. FF provokes a reaction similiar to child abuse! and beacuse of that info on the subject is becoming obsolete...its baffles me. Its not stopping people FF, its stopping people knowing how to do it safely. 
I heard a women on my ward in hospital getting told off by a nurse for having made a 9oz bottle up and using it all night without making a fresh one for each feed. this woman clearly had no idea and no had helped her to execute her choice safely.
the way i see it is we live in a modern society. we've created things to make life more convenient like supermarkets, pesticides, medication, plastic surgery, modern technology (to name a few) etc which aren't the natural and maybe not the healthiest way of doing something but they offer benefits to people in other ways (like improving someones mental health by taking away the stress of doing something the 'natural' way) and we all have to weigh up the pros and cons of each thing and make a choice. i chose to opt for homebirth because i think its the natural way of doing things and better for a multitude of reasons but i don't judge people who chose hospital births and medication...i think its something to celebrate that we live in a time where that choice is availible. For me the most important thing is to have a happy and chilled vibe around a baby so that they don't feel stressed and if struggling to BF gets too much and u take advantage of the modern convenience of FF then thats fine and i doubt ur child will suffer forever more for that decision...i do think BF is clearly the way nature indended babies to b fed but i must admit i haven't ever witnessed any health differences between FF and BF babies. i only know these differences exist through reading abt them.


----------

